# On reflection, a mitre. (sorry)



## neilyweely (23 Jul 2008)

Ok , I have been dying to have a trick to tell you all, so that I can 'contribute'!!!
Its not great, but it's something I use daily and it makes my life MUCH easier on occasion.

So, here goes - 

To mark a 45' angle on a piece of timber to be cut with a saw simply stand the saw on edge on the timber (better to do this with the sharp edge pointing up) and look at the reflection of the timber in the blade of the saw, adjust till you can see the timber reflecting at 90' to itself and the blade of the saw will be sitting at 45' on the timber. 

A pencil line along the saw blade will mark a pretty true 45', good enough for a mitre at least.

Hope you can understand this, basically using the saw as a mirror and a ruler in one sweep.

If anyone more competent than I at computers understands this tip maybe they can post a picture of this procedure. I fear most of you will already be aware of this 'technique' and I have just stated the obvious. However, it works well for me, and maybe it'll help someone!

As I say, I hope this helps, feel I get so much out of the forum and don't put a lot back, so am spreading a little 'love'!!!

Cheers folks

Neil


----------



## OPJ (24 Jul 2008)

That's a good tip, I know exactly what you mean. I think you can also use the same technique for marking a 90º line as well (look to see a straight and true continuation of the timber's edge in the reflection). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## George_N (24 Jul 2008)

Good tip Neil, I better get to polishing my sawblades :wink:


----------



## neilyweely (25 Jul 2008)

OPJ - Indeed you can.
And George - I have a couple of teflon coated rip saws i never use for this reason. It becomes an increasingly useful tip as you remember to use it more!!!

Man, I cannot tell you how nice it is to contribute something relatively intelligent!! I helped, didn't I? Yes I did!!! Will try and think of something else smart to say, errr....... Nope, that's it....

I'll get my coat........


----------



## woodbloke (25 Jul 2008)

A similar technique can be used to see when a chisel is sitting at a dead 90deg on a knife line...you need a highly polished back for this to work though - Rob


----------



## jonny boy (28 Jul 2008)

Who's been watching new home DIY the last few day's then????

jonathan.


----------



## neilyweely (31 Jul 2008)

not me mate, my schoolteacher told me that one years ago. i remember it took a bit of explaining at the time though. Like that 2 nuns in the bath joke. uunngghhh!!!

Neil


----------

